# A l'assaut des 4000



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

Face Nord des Droites. Premier 4000. 
Un grand temps pour une telle ascension.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Janvier 2005)

Pour cela c'est trop tard


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

nioube


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

bof, moi c'est la chasse aux 21 000


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Bien dit !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

Bravo François... mon premier 4000 à moi c'était il y a quatorze ans.   Photo à venir...


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

Merci les gars ! Par ce froid, ça fait du bien de se sentir soutenu.
Bon, les Droites, c'est fait.
4001, j'attaque l'aiguille de Rochefort. :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2005)

et pour 8000, je fais quoi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Merci les gars ! Par ce froid, ça fait du bien de se sentir soutenu.
> Bon, les Droites, c'est fait.
> 4001, j'attaque l'aiguille de Rochefort. :rateau:



super, moi j'attaque l'ascension de ma chaise....


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2005)

plus que 16...


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et pour 8000, je fais quoi ?



Tu t'écoutes "Altitude 8000", de Tristan Murail, ou tu attends 8047, et tu te fais le Broad Peak.


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> plus que 16...



C'est google qui t'a trompé ? L'Anapurna, c'est 8091, et pas 8019...


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

a mon niveau je dois changer de planète


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'écoutes "Altitude 8000", de Tristan Murail



je prefere l'itms ! 

alors ça c'est grand !   

z'avez vu le nom du groupe  :love: 

remi, viens voir !!!!!!!  :rateau:


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

:mouais:
Si on faisait tous un fil chaque fois qu'on franchit un chiffre rond, 
il serait encore plus intéressant ce forum ..

Mais bon. Ce doit être pas être le bon jour.


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Si on faisait tous un fil chaque fois qu'on franchit un chiffre rond,
> il serait encore plus intéressant ce forum ..
> 
> Mais bon. Ce doit être pas être le bon jour.



il fut un temps ou j'ai entretenu un sujet (pendant 2 ans) ou je postait a chaque fois que j'avais fait 100 posts


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Amitiés de cmove.


----------



## jhk (28 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a mon niveau je dois changer de planète


L'Olympus Mons à 25 km de hauteur sur Mars, peut-être ?





Pour moi, l'objectif sera la petite colline de chez mes parents à 440.


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

A440, ça sonne bien.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> L'Olympus Mons à 25 km de hauteur sur Mars, peut-être ?



Globalcut?


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Si on faisait tous un fil chaque fois qu'on franchit un chiffre rond,
> il serait encore plus intéressant ce forum ..
> 
> Mais bon. Ce doit être pas être le bon jour.



Jusqu'à présent, j'ai toujours pensé que ça n'avait aucun intérêt. Mais vraiment aucun. 
Mais là, c'est pédagogique...


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

4010, c'est le Lagginhorn. Ardu. Pis ça fait faire un détour par le Valais.  les helvètes !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 4010, c'est le Lagginhorn. Ardu. Pis ça fait faire un détour par le Valais.  les helvètes !



Monsieur est connaisseur, j'ai fais la traversée Fletschorn, Lagginhorn en 1993.  Faut qu'on cause.


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur est connaisseur, j'ai fais la traversée Fletschorn, Lagginhorn en 1993.  Faut qu'on cause.



Oula non, les alpes suisses, j'y vais pas, c'est trop cher. Et puis c'est que des noms imprononçables ! 

Bon, c'est pas le tout, mais à 4013, y'a du taf.
La vierge de la Punta Baretti ?
Ils l'ont remesuré, les experts, et il parait qu'elle ne fait plus que 4006 mètres.

Bon, tant qu'à faire du facile, repli sur la Dent du Géant.

En dessous, y'a un sacré couloir à faire !


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'à présent, j'ai toujours pensé que ça n'avait aucun intérêt. Mais vraiment aucun.
> Mais là, c'est pédagogique...



Tout le monde peut se tromper.
Pas besoin de me tirer la langue !


ps : c'est très beau.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

Et la Dent Blanche (4357), cette _Monstrueuse coquette_ comme l'appelait Maupassant.   






J'étais au sommet le 16 août 1992.   Souvenirs...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

je serai jamais au sommet, trop de neige !!!


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde peut se tromper.
> Pas besoin de me tirer la langue !
> 
> 
> ps : c'est très beau.



Pardon, mes tirages de langue sont tout ce qu'il y a de gentil, tu sais. Aucune agressivité, ni moquerie. Ni rien du tout de tout ça.
 :love:



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et la Dent Blanche (4357), cette _Monstrueuse coquette_ comme l'appelait Maupassant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




L'autre il me pique mes trucs que j'ai trouvé et noté et que je m'étais mis sur l'oreille.  C'est beau, en tout cas. Mais je peux pas en parler, j'en suis qu'à mon 4015° post, faut que je parle d'un sommet qui culmine à 4015 ! 

Ça tombe bien, à 4015, y'a mon premier 4000 : Le Dôme Des Ecrins. Dans mes montagnes à moi.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

A 4063, tu me rappelles?  L'OberGabelhorn au milieu de la couronne impériale, au fond du Val d'Anniviers.  






A gauche sur la photo, avec sa face nord, parfaite... dévalée à ski par quelques fous...


----------



## Klakmuf (29 Janvier 2005)

Mes pôvres amis, pour 4000 t'a plus rien...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2005)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> L'Olympus Mons à 25 km de hauteur sur Mars, peut-être ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellente idée ! j'ouvre un compte pour contribuer à l'envoie de mackie sur mars


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et la Dent Blanche (4357), cette _Monstrueuse coquette_ comme l'appelait Maupassant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah la Dent Blanche ! ou quand l'Italie était encore en Afrique, l'bon temps


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Excellente idée ! j'ouvre un compte pour contribuer à l'envoie de mackie sur mars




je suis sur que la géologie martienne t'intéresse plus


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2005)

Bon j'ai retrouvé la photo (spéciale dédicace à Rezba  )...  Vous remarquerez le bonnet (jaune comme il se doit) ainsi que les gants...  Et le reste... Bon c'était en 1991...  






Au sommet du Weissmies... un petit air de Mont-Blanc.


----------



## sonic snake (29 Janvier 2005)

Mes 100 post son atteint, wouhou!!!!!!
Manque plus que 3900 post pour arriver au sommet ... :hein:


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Janvier 2005)

et de 400   
(plus qu'un zéro et on est à égalité   )


----------



## chupastar (30 Janvier 2005)

Pffff... moi je tarde à arriver à mes 1000...


----------



## chupastar (30 Janvier 2005)

D'ailleurs, y a quoi après major?


----------



## chupastar (30 Janvier 2005)

Si c'est bien à partir du 1000 ème post que le major va changer en autre chose...


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, y a quoi après major?


continues de poster et tu le sauras


----------



## chupastar (30 Janvier 2005)

De toute façn maintenant on verra bien au prochain post...


----------



## chupastar (30 Janvier 2005)

Alors, c'est quoi?


----------



## chupastar (30 Janvier 2005)

C'est quoi cette arnaque!


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est bien à partir du 1000 ème post que le major va changer en autre chose...


RTFM ou plutôt  RTFFAQ  :modo:


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Janvier 2005)

y'as du flood dans l'air  :hein:


----------



## chupastar (30 Janvier 2005)

Pourquoi on m'a baisser mon nombre de post?


----------



## chupastar (30 Janvier 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> y'as du flood dans l'air  :hein:



oui je crois bien...


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel, ici ? Vous voulez que je mette en marche l'effaceur à gobilles ou quoi ? Je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais c'est un peu la mode du supplice de l'iPod, en ce moment. 
Alors faudrait voir à bien se tenir à carreau, parce que je vous ai à l'½il, et que j'ai la détente facile, vu comme je suis détendu. 
Va falloir rapidement réfléchir à aller faire ses petits pipis ailleurs, ou bien à se casser la nénette pour poster un peu mieux que ça, sinon, je vais vous dégottez un entretien vite fait avec le roi des bannisseurs, vous m'en direz des nouvelles.
C'est vrai, c'est quoi, ce bintz ? Ils font quoi, les dresseurs de nioubies ? Y'a un débrayage sauvage chez les agents de maitrise ou quoi ? D'où vous avez vu qu'on parlait de nombre de posts, ici ? Vous voulez pas ouvrir un thread à coudboules, aussi, pendant que vous y êtes ?
Non mais sans dec! 







Bon, tu disais, webO ? 


Ah oui, le bonnet jaune ! Rhaâ, ça te vient de loin, donc.  Parfois, ce que l'on croyait être ridicule durant l'adolescence est ce qui, plus tard, réhausse notre profondeur d'être ! :love:



*Edit : Ça va chier, mon beau... *


----------



## chupastar (30 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel, ici ? Vous voulez que je mette en marche l'effaceur à gobilles ou quoi ? Je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais c'est un peu la mode du supplice de l'iPod, en ce moment.
> Alors faudrait voir à bien se tenir à carreau, parce que je vous ai à l'½il, et que j'ai la détente facile, vu comme je suis détendu.
> Va falloir rapidement réfléchir à aller faire ses petits pipis ailleurs, ou bien à se casser la nénette pour poster un peu mieux que ça, sinon, je vais vous dégottez un entretien vite fait avec le roi des bannisseurs, vous m'en direz des nouvelles.
> C'est vrai, c'est quoi, ce bintz ? Ils font quoi, les dresseurs de nioubies ? Y'a un débrayage sauvage chez les agents de maitrise ou quoi ? D'où vous avez vu qu'on parlait de nombre de posts, ici ? Vous voulez pas ouvrir un thread à coudboules, aussi, pendant que vous y êtes ?
> ...




    Pardon, pardon, j'y vais...


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

Ah. 4045m. La pointe Hélène, les Grandes Jorasses.







Ça, pour moi, c'est inabordable, et fascinant.
C'est une étoile dans le rocher. Un pic terrifiant. Collossal. J'ai toujours rêvé d'affronter ça. Mais je suis trop dispersé pour être un alpiniste. 

N'empêche, les Grandes Jorasses, c'est un monument. Un mythe. Un cauchemar. 
Ça, c'est de la montagne qui envoie le bois. :love:


----------



## golf (30 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'à présent, j'ai toujours pensé que ça n'avait aucun intérêt. Mais vraiment aucun.
> Mais là, c'est pédagogique...





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ca devient une manie. Tous les mille posts, il faut que je me fende d'une _connerie_. Presque un rituel...


Oui mais non  :rateau: 
Là, tu triches, tu accélères le rythme à machG  
Attention la limite est une par jour et par pseudo


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche, les Grandes Jorasses, c'est un monument. Un mythe. Un cauchemar.
> Ça, c'est de la montagne qui envoie le bois. :love:



waow.....c'est super c'est ou???
faut que j'aille voir ca en vrai.....Les grandes Jorasses??
Massif du mont blanc?
sympa!

De chez moi on voit ca (la photo est pas prise de chez moi par contre...de la on le voit quand meme mieux ):
c'est le canigou...2784m quand j'en serait la je serait deja content.
4000 post a raison de 6 par jour j'en ai pour plus d'un an et demi.....courage!


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Janvier 2005)

ce post vous donne plus envie des sommets ennneigés que ça  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Janvier 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ce post vous donne plus envie des sommets ennneigés que ça  :mouais:



   j'arrive pas a voir ton site...safari me dit qu'il me manque un plug...    

c'est quoi ce plug. :mouais: 
Merci...


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive pas a voir ton site...safari me dit qu'il me manque un plug...
> 
> c'est quoi ce plug. :mouais:
> Merci...


le plug in  realplayer

sur mon safari à moi ça marche


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, ce que l'on croyait être ridicule durant l'adolescence est ce qui, plus tard, réhausse notre profondeur d'être ! :love:


La débauche ?  :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2005)

dis SM : entre nous (deux), les Grandes Jorasses et le Canigou, c'est de la grande débauche !  :love: 

rezba : je vais finir par croire qu'on a le même père mon frérot !


----------



## Malkovitch (30 Janvier 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> continues de poster et tu le sauras



Tu peux te faire un panneau marqué 1000 POSTS SUR MACG te ballader ds la rue avec et à toi les filles, la sagesse, l'autorité et le droit d'employer le mot Nioub pour leur montrer leur inaptitude à flooder mieux que toi.   :sleep:  .

Mais il faut savoir que le maître en la matière c'est Global, et que tous les autres ne seront que deuxième au mieux.   

Alors pourquoi se fatiguer ?  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)

J'ai arrêté le canigou, trop d'huile instaurées, mauvais pour mon cholestérol. J'aimais bien la boîte.


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

On surnomme le      Schreckhorn le Pic de la terreur. Sa roche friable rend son ascension périlleuse.
Dans leur quête des 82 sommets alpins de plus de 4000m, Patrick Bérhault et Philippe Magnin l'avaient gardé pour les derniers jours. C'était leur antépénultième obstacle.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bof, moi c'est la chasse aux 21 000



Allez encore un p'ti effort  :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On surnomme le      Schreckhorn le Pic de la terreur. Sa roche friable rend son ascension périlleuse.
> Dans leur quête des 82 sommets alpins de plus de 4000m, Patrick Bérhault et Philippe Magnin l'avaient gardé pour les derniers jours. C'était leur antépénultième obstacle.


 Bon quand t'auras dépassé les 9 000 posts tu feras quoi rezba, les sommets martiens ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On surnomme le      Schreckhorn le Pic de la terreur. Sa roche friable rend son ascension périlleuse.
> Dans leur quête des 82 sommets alpins de plus de 4000m, Patrick Bérhault et Philippe Magnin l'avaient gardé pour les derniers jours. C'était leur antépénultième obstacle.



Oublie pas le Lauteraarhorn, juste à côté...  Et quand tu arriveras à 4545, tu me feras signe, je te parlerai du plus haut sommet entièrement suisse, le Dôme des.. Mischabel (sic) situé dans le massif du même nom...


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Janvier 2005)

Personnellement, en ce moment je savoure mon pays d'origine le Jura... il y a des très beaux vallons et de superbes plateaux herbeux et forestiers...Ce qu'il ya de bien avec le Jura, c'est qu'on peut voir les Alpes qui sont juste en face...Ca motive !


----------



## lalou (30 Janvier 2005)

En fait, c'est pas le 21, mais le 23 mai 2003... Où une fenêtre météo plus favorable (tout est relatif) a daigné épargné les quelques 200 "summiters" du cinquantième anniversaire de l'ascension..


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, en ce moment je savoure mon pays d'origine le Jura... il y a des très beaux vallons et de superbes plateaux herbeux et forestiers...Ce qu'il ya de bien avec le Jura, c'est qu'on peut voir les Alpes qui sont juste en face...Ca motive !



Dans mes bras  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> http://monsite.wanadoo.fr/weblalou/images/1-picture.gif?0.6509846154502434
> 
> En fait, c'est pas le 21, mais le 23 mai 2003... Où une fenêtre météo plus favorable (tout est relatif) a daigné épargné les quelques 200 "summiters" du cinquantième anniversaire de l'ascension..


M'es d'avis que tu devrais changer de tailleur


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

le haut de la montagne est proche :rateau:


----------



## lalou (30 Janvier 2005)

Juste en dessous de "second step" - voie normale tibétaine


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)

dire que j'ai chopé le vertige en tombant une fois... et dire qu'avant j'avais pas peur du vide


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et dire qu'avant j'avais pas peur du vide



Je comprends mieux ta réticence à l'égard de certaines posteuses...   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Dendrimere (30 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras  :love:




hein, quoi ????  :mouais:  :mouais:   


J'ai eu l'occasion de lire un peu tes quelques post, conclusion : méfiance !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon quand t'auras dépassé les 9 000 posts tu feras quoi rezba, les sommets martiens ?



Oh, je crois que je m'arrêterais, pour ce qui est de ce fil, à 4807, tu sais...


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends mieux ta réticence à l'égard de certaines posteuses...   :love:





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:





C'est sûr quand on sait de quoi on parle, plus facile d'apprécier non ?


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

Pollux.
Juste à côté de Castor.
Ben oui, Castor et Pollux, ce sont deux constellations, à qui ont a donné le nom de deux figures de la mythologie grecque.
Et c'est aussi deux pointes entre l'Italie et la Suisse. Deux hivernales classiques, pleines de rochers et de neige. Assez méchantes, en fait.

Mais bon, Pollux, c'est beau. :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pollux.
> Juste à côté de Castor.
> Ben oui, Castor et Pollux, ce sont deux constellations, à qui ont a donné le nom de deux figures de la mythologie grecque.
> Et c'est aussi deux pointes entre l'Italie et la Suisse. Deux hivernales classiques, pleines de rochers et de neige. Assez méchantes, en fait.
> ...



Qui a fait le grand paradis ?


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Qui a fait le grand paradis ?



Personne... :rose:


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Personne... :rose:



Y a bin du avoir des spécialistes qu'ils l'ont fait.....4061m, un des 4000 les plus abordable pourtant


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Y a bin du avoir des spécialistes qu'ils l'ont fait.....4061m, un des 4000 les plus abordable pourtant



Oh, ça, sans doute. Mais personne n'en a fait la présentation, c'est vrai. Et j'avais autre chose à faire pour mon 4061ème post. Tant pis pour le massif du Grand Paradis...


----------



## lalou (30 Janvier 2005)

Le grand paradis est superbe à faire à ski de rando   . De plus, les refuges italiens sont très accueillants. Il est entièrement situé en Italie et est assez isolé (bien qu'il ne soit en réalité pas très loin des massifs du Mont Blanc et du Valais). Il est en quelque sorte le prolongement  italien du massif de la Vanoise.

Son ascension ne présente pas d'importantes difficultés, mais je ne l'ai jamais fait en été. je crois qu'il y a quelques pas d'escalade facile sur l'arête sommitale. Je l'ai fait en ski de rando en je garde un très bon souvenir de la descente dans une neige de cinéma.
La vue depuis le sommet est très belle et très étendue, portant à la fois sur les massifs du Mont Blanc, du Valais (On voit bien le Cervin), de la Vanoise et des Ecrins. .

Faut que je remette la main sur les photos...

a+


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Qui a fait le grand paradis ?


y a rien de plus ennuyeux qu'un massif cristallin, du gneiss et encore du gneiss. pire, du granite pourri


----------



## FANREM (31 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh, je crois que je m'arrêterais, pour ce qui est de ce fil, à 4807, tu sais...



Tu peux en rajouter 3 de plus, il parait que c'est la nouvelle mesure : 
4810 m 

Apres, fais gaffe a l'oxygène, ce serait con pour nous


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Deux hivernales classiques, pleines de rochers et de neige. Assez méchantes, en fait.
> 
> Mais bon, Pollux, c'est beau. :love:



Des vraies montagnes quoi ! pas comme celles qu'on nous vend, pleines de tires fesses et de télécabines.


----------



## rezba (31 Janvier 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux en rajouter 3 de plus, il parait que c'est la nouvelle mesure :
> 4810 m



Et oui, l'époque est à la précision de la mesure. C'est fou le nombre de sommets alpins qui ont vu leur altitude modifiée ces dernières années.
Bon, va pour 4810, va falloir que je me le mette dans la tête. 4807, ça doit être un souvenir d'enfance...



> Apres, fais gaffe a l'oxygène, ce serait con pour nous



Question d'acclimatation, il parait.


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2005)

je sais meme pu combien j'en ai des posts ici moi


----------



## rezba (31 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je sais meme pu combien j'en ai des posts ici moi


 Disons que t'es quasi au sommet du Nanga Parbat. 








Et moi, pile à l'altitude de la Barre des Ecrins... :love:


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2005)

bon bah encore un tit n'effort


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2005)

Un peu de lecture Rezba?...


----------



## rezba (31 Janvier 2005)

Ah ouais ! :love:

Mais tu peux garder les trucs en schweiz, hein ! Je parle pas le banquier, même sous la torture !


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2005)

Merde je peux pas te bouler Rezb' 

Bon bah je boule ici : "Ah bon, c'est pas les 1ers centimetres les plus dur au contraire ??  "


----------



## rezba (31 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merde je peux pas te bouler Rezb'
> 
> Bon bah je boule ici : "Ah bon, c'est pas les 1ers centimetres les plus dur au contraire ??  "


 La grimpette, ça demande de la préparation. Faut jamais lésiner sur les massages chauffants avec le départ. 

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merde je peux pas te bouler Rezb'
> 
> Bon bah je boule ici : "Ah bon, c'est pas les 1ers centimetres les plus dur au contraire ??  "



SCORE : une boule à zéro


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2005)

tient j'ai jamais essayé la paumade chauffante pour ca, les corps gras oui mais jamais de la chauffante


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2005)

Ich heisse Hans, Hans Schaudi.


----------



## rezba (31 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tient j'ai jamais essayé la paumade chauffante pour ca, les corps gras oui mais jamais de la chauffante



La graisse de marmotte, une vieille recette alpine. Chauffante ET grasse.


----------



## rezba (31 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ich heisse Hans, Hans Schaudi.



Keski dit, le jurassien ?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2005)

Ben je t'apprend la langue du banquier


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ich heisse Hans, Hans Schaudi.



Mein Vater arbeitet and der Sparkassenleiter...   



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais ! :love:
> 
> Mais tu peux garder les trucs en schweiz, hein ! Je parle pas le banquier, même sous la torture !



Bouh... y en a qu'un...  et c'est juste des croquis et des topos de voies d'escalade.  Par contre, j'ai un manuel d'escalade avec, inside, une fille qui grimpe sans rien en-haut.   Alors?...


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2005)

il dit qu'il s'appelle Hans, Hans Schaudi


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tient j'ai jamais essayé la paumade chauffante pour ca, les corps gras oui mais jamais de la chauffante



Pourtant, une paumade (aussi appelée "coup de paume", "claque" ou "baffe"), ça chauffe non ?

J'voudrais pas te passer de la pommade à toi, mais sais tu que t'as rien d'une autoroute ?



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Pourquoi ?   (100% pur fake)



Ben parce que "highway pas troll !'


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2005)

c'est pas troll du tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas troll du tout



Ah ben flûte, j'me suis encore marré pour rien !


----------



## FANREM (1 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...avec inside, une fille qui grimpe sans rien en-haut.   Alors?...



Mackie est partout, au moins le don d'ubiquité

En plus, si tu lui rajoutes un fantasme, tu vas l'achever
A cette hauteur, il faut faire gaffe


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2005)

Un fille qui se fait grimpée en haut sans rien ??? :affraid: C'pas serieux ca


----------



## rezba (1 Février 2005)

C'est dini, oui ? 

Bon, reprenons. 


Dans les Alpes, il y a des cathédrales. Des orgues barbares, des flèches empoisonnées.

A 4114m, dans le massif du Mont-Blanc, on trouve quelques sommets. De tous, l'Isolée est un chef-d'½uvre de nature sculptée et d'escalade. Elle est la plus haute pointe (à gauche de la photo), du groupe que l'on nomme les Aiguilles du Diable. Juste à côté du Mont-Blanc du Tacul.
Sur le cul, c'est d'ailleurs souvent comme ça que l'on se retrouve lorsqu'on les voit pour la première fois.
:love:

Comme le dit l'un de mes amis poêtes : "Ça date de l'époque où Dieu était gothique".
Les costauds, comme Patrick Bérhault et Philippe Magnin, commencent par prendre le petit déjeuner en haut du Mont-Blanc du Tacul, et enchainent ensuite les 5 pointes : l'Isolée, la Pointe Carmen, la Pointe Médiane, la Pointe Chaubert, et la Corne du Diable. Dans la même journée.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

j'les fais a pied joints, c'est bientôt mes 4000 points discos


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2005)

Y a quoi comme montagne à 4001m pour mes points discos ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a quoi comme montagne à 4001m pour mes points discos ?



Y a l'Aiguille de Rochefort. 






Tiens aussi ça...


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a quoi comme montagne à 4001m pour mes points discos ?



L'aiguille de Rochefort, (merci WebO  )où on ne trouve pas des demoiselles tous les jours.

Mais, en l'occurence, il s'agit plutôt de parler, dans ton cas, de sommets mineurs, ou d'antécimes.

Compte-tenu de mes informations récentes, te voila donc quasiment sur l'Epaule du Zinalrothorn.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2005)

merci. burp. ça passe après une fondue


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2005)

Tient t'es la raclure ? Moi qui te croyais mort :love:


----------



## rezba (5 Février 2005)

Je triche un peu, mais....
Je ne pouvais pas louper la Pointe Walker.








C'est la grande pointe des Grandes Jorasses. Certainement l'un des bouts de rocher le plus durs du monde. Lorsque Catherine Destivelle l'a franchi, seule, j'en ai pleuré de joie.
C'est aussi l'une des faces nord les plus "racontées" de l'histoire de l'alpinisme. Un rocher qui marque ces conquérants. Patrick Berhault et Philippe Magnin l'ont franchi le 29 mars 2004, après une journée qui les avait vu conquérir les cinq pointes des Grandes Jorasses. Enorme.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2005)

Emportée par sa fougue, la Rezba en oublié le Dom des Mischabel (4545 m), situé dans le massif du même nom, en-haut de la vallée de Saas.

Le Dom, plus haut sommet entièrement situé sur territoire suisse.  C'est une ascension très facile techniquement... mais difficile de par sa longueur.  Il se fait aussi en hiver, à ski. Ensuite on se laisse glisser de 4500 à 1600 mètres pour la descente. :love:

Plus difficile et exposé, le Täschhorn (4491 m). Sommet où a laissé sa vie Patrick Berhault.  Un grand. L'ascension peut se faire par le Teufelsgrat (l'arête du Diable), course très longue sur une arête de plus de deux kilomètres. 12 à 15 heures.

Rezba.  :love:


----------



## rezba (11 Mars 2005)

Je savais que tu réparerais cet oubli. :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que tu réparerais cet oubli. :love:



Tu arrives dans les 4600 et au massif du Mont-Rose. Il comporte plein de petits sommets situés à ces altitudes (Nordend (4609 m), Zumsteinspitze (4563 m), etc.), mais le principal est le Mont-Rose, ou Pointe Dufour, à 4634 m. Il s'agit du plus haut sommet suisse. Son ascension par la voie normale, depuis Zermatt, est facile, mais assez longue. Il est en autrement du côté italien et de sa monstrueuse face sud  de 2500 mètres qui plonge sur le val Macugnaga en Italie. Cette face est aussi signalée dans les topos consacrées au ski de rando et aux belles descentes des Alpes. :affraid: 

Dans ce massif se trouve aussi la plus haute cabane d'Europe, la cabane Margherita à 4554 m. Elle abrite également un labo, et beaucoup de chercheurs et médecins viennent y tester les effets de l'altitude sur le corps humain.


----------



## rezba (18 Mars 2005)

Je reviens sur le Taschhorn. Le plus haut des quatre pics du massif du Dom.






C'est effectivement là qu'est mort Patrick Berhault. Entre le Taschhorn et le Dom. Il a décroché. Bêtement. Une seconde auparavant, il avait les deux pieds sur l'arrête. Une seconde après, il chutait dans le vide.

Lorsqu'on parle de montagne, d'escalade, d'alpininisme, la mort est omniprésente. La montagne est sauvage. Méchante. Personne, parmi ceux qui tentent d'en conquérir les sommets, n'a la prétention de la conquérir. Encore moins de la maitriser. Parce que la vie d'un montagnard est jalonnée de ces morts de proches, de ces accidents terribles.
On ne s'y habitue pas. On cesse juste d'être surpris, ou en colère.

Patrick Berhault était un immense alpiniste. Peut être le meilleur de tous. Il avait créé, avec Patrick Edlinger, "l'escalade libre".





Berhault etait beaucoup moins connu que l'autre Patrick, même si l'industrie du cinéma faisait tout autant appel à lui. Mais Berhault ne se contentait pas du rocher, il aimait la montagne sous toutes ses formes, et notamment les hivernales, ces courses infernales, où à la dureté du rocher se rajoutent la fourberie de la neige, et la perversité du froid.

Berhault a grimpé dans tous les massifs du monde. Mais il était avant tout un alpin. Après une vie de défis, il avait décidé d'arrêter la course au grandiose pour revenir à un alpinisme authentique. Sans aide. Sans artifices. A mains nues.
C'est pour ces raisons qu'il était parti dans ce qui fut sa dernière aventure. Traverser, à pied, à skis, à vélo, tout le massif alpin. Et gravir, avec Philippe Magnin, les 82 sommets de plus de 4000 mètres des Alpes de la liste officielle de UIAA.
Leur course s'est arretée le 28 avril 2004, à 0h20 du matin. Après 67 sommets.

Paix à ton âme, Patrick Berhault. 




​


----------



## Bassman (18 Mars 2005)

Ca te va pas très bien les cheveux long Rezb'


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2005)

Ah, je ne l'imaginais pas comme çà Rezba


----------



## mado (19 Mars 2005)

Je sais que la montagne tu vas y penser beaucoup dans les jours qui viennent 
Il y a des hommes discrets inoubliables. S. est de cette race là.
Mon coeur saigne aussi, tu le sais. Pour lui. Pour toi.


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que la montagne tu vas y penser beaucoup dans les jours qui viennent



Merci. Je ne cesse d'y penser. Mon oncle est encore un montagnard, même si le crabe lui bouffe la gueule. Il aimait que l'on aime la montagne. Il aimait qu'on la respecte. Il se moquait parfois cyniquement des touristes qui la visitaient comme s'ils arpentaient les champs élysées.
Je me souviens de ce père de famille, parti en petites baskets avec sa famille, toute aussi mal chaussée, à Val d'Isère, un été. Le type avait décidé de prendre un raccourci, par la trace d'une "piste" où il était passé l'hiver...
Comme si skier sur un domaine pouvait laisser imaginer le terrain qu'il y a en dessous...
Bien sûr, le type est tombé. Il est mort. Mon oncle écoutait cette histoire à la radio. Il se tourna alors vers moi, et me dit "Ah ben çui-là, il reviendra pas l'été prochain!"


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2005)

Il Monte Bianco di Courmayeur est le plus haut sommet italien, le deuxième sommet du Massif du Mont-Blanc.








 Il culmine à 4765 m, et possède deux gros avantages.

Le premier est que l'on s'y rend par Courmayeur, un charmant petit village italien qui n'a rien à voir avec l'atrocité qu'est devenu Chamonix, et qui n'est pas habité par d'affreux chamoniards. 
Le second avantage, est que le sommet n'est pas très difficle à atteindre, tout en étant à l'écart de la masse des touristes. Et que de là-haut, les skieurs s'en sont toujours donnés à coeur joie, dans l'arête de Peuteray, dans le Grand Couloir de Freney, dans l'Innominata, ou dans le Grand Pilier Bonatti Zapelli. C'est la mecque du ski extrème.




​


----------



## rezba (28 Mars 2005)

Ah ! ben voilà, c'est la fin. On arrive au bout. La plus haute altitude des Alpes. Pas d'Europe, hein, parce que là, on est rapidement sujet à polémique.
Car il faut pour cela s'entendre sur les frontières géographiques de l'Europe. Y'avait un grand type qui disait "l'Europe de l'Atlantique à l'Oural". Ce qui, de fait, inclut dans les plus hauts sommets d'Europe les pointes caucasiennes : le Kora Kalzbek, à 5033 m, en Géorgie, le Chkhara, à 5047 m, entre la Géorgie et la Russie, le Dykh Tau (5203 m) et l'Elbrouz (5642 m), en Russie d'Europe. Avant l'OUral, donc.
Et le Mont Ararat, on le met en Europe, ou en Asie ? 
Avec ces 5165 m, ce haut volcan enneigé dessine une frontière entre l'Arménie et la Turquie. Et on est bien obligé de la flanquer plutôt en Europe qu'en Asie. Enfin, si on considère qu'une partie de la Turquie est européenne, physiquement parlant.
Le Mont Ararat, c'est là où ce couillon de Noé s'est échoué quand les eaux ont baissé. Il est resté au sommet. Dans le cratère du volcan, ça faisait baignoire.

Bon, mais on s'éloigne. On s'en fout, de ces considérations géopolitiques, nous, ce qui nous intéresse, c'est les 4000 des Alpes.

Et donc, le plus haut. 
4810 m. 
La fierté de Chamonix. 
Gravi pour la première fois en 1786 par Gabriel-Michel Pacard, et Jacques Balmat, les deux types qui ont leur statue sur la place de cette bourgade même pas rasée pendant la seconde guerre mondiale.
L'année d'après (en 1787, pour ceux qui suivent), un pékin s'y rendait avec un guide. C'était le premier "client". Aujourd'hui, ils sont entre 2 et 3000, chaque été, à aller se promener la-haut, après s'être acquittés des 35 ¤ de téléphérique. 
Et ouais, ça rapporte, d'avoir un haut sommet dans son jardin.
Si vous en avez un à vous, n'hésitez pas, faites comme les chamoniards : du commerce ! 

Quand j'étais petit, de chez moi, je le voyais, ce toit des Alpes, majestueux, se dresser au fond de l'horizon. 
Et quand il ne faisait pas assez beau, qu'à celà ne tienne, je le voyais quand même. J'avais qu'à ouvrir le placard de la cuisine.
:rateau: 




_Rezba, c'est ici qu'il faut remplacer_


----------



## rezba (30 Mars 2005)

Bon, va pour vanille, alors.

_



_


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Mars 2005)

Courage Rezba, courage :love:


----------



## Macounette (30 Mars 2005)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à rezba._ :love: Belles photos. Et pas qu'elles.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2005)

fiche le camp dans le taurus ou le caucase mainant


----------



## naas (30 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, va pour vanille, alors.


 :love: raaahhhhhhh quand même   je me demandais quand allais tu enfin parler de la vanille le seul et unique parfum mont blanc  :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (30 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fiche le camp dans le taurus ou le caucase mainant



pistache


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Septembre 2005)

Contrairement à certains, je prefererai continuer a faire de la petite montagne tranquille, sans besoins de cordes de rappel ou autre masque a oxygene. Apres mille, t'as d'autres obligations et j'en veux pas moi ! je veux rester là où je suis ! 
Au dessus je suis malade, je vomis, j'ai mal à la tête. Et pourtant pas s'interesser au monde sous terrain. Je suis plutot Gouffre de Padirac, plus underground que ces sommets vertigineux. Ou bien encore ces fosses sous-marines bien plus profondes que les plus hauts sommets terrestres en valeur absolue.


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2005)

N'est pas Reinhold Messner qui veut


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2006)

Cough cough cough je viens d'atteindre l'everest sans oxygène, juste en point disco


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2006)

Cheater


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

Quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi à chaque fois que je veux lire ou poster ici (dans ce thread seulement), j'ai deux fois ça ?    







EDIT : que je me sois connecté depuis mon iMac, ou depuis mon portable ???


----------



## mado (17 Mars 2006)

Pareil sur FF.

Zone protégée..


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2006)

Et même sur PC çà fait pareil... incroyable


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2006)

C'est chiant en effet...
Essayons de tourner cette page


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est chiant en effet...
> Essayons de tourner cette page



Ça y est, comme lui ne craint rien, je vais me faire tancer pour "incitation au floude" :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2006)

C'est uniquement pour ça que j'ai remonté le fil


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2006)

Ca doit venir d'une image posté sur cette page, non?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2006)

Oui, je pense aussi 

A bah on dirait que ça va mieux ici :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

Oui, mais si tu retournes sur la page 7, ça le fait toujours !

Ça y est, j'ai trouvé, c'est ce post et peut-être le suivant  Rezba


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2006)

Pfiou, il a beaucoup perdu Rezba depuis qu'il est redevenu simple *bleu*  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2006)

Demande donc à Chaton alors


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2006)

Hein, Chaton va redevenir bleu lui-aussi


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mars 2006)

Oh non, pour ça, il faudrait qu'il en ait marre de nos conneries, floudes, discussions politiques, fils nazes, etc...

Impossible.


----------



## rezba (17 Mars 2006)

Ça vient de ce post-là, je pense. C'est en tout cas dans celui-là qu'une image refuse de se charger.
Je mets un petit mot aux modos.


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça vient de ce post-là, je pense. C'est en tout cas dans celui-là qu'une image refuse de se charger.
> Je mets un petit mot aux modos.



Ben j'ai moult édité mais ça avance pas on dirait :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2006)

Ah non, çà charge bien dans celui-là... mais dans celui signalé plus par Pascal77, c'est moins bien 




---
/mode langue-de-pute ON
Voyez, quand je disais qu'il avait bcp perdu Rezba  :love:


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai moult édité mais ça avance pas on dirait :mouais:


Ben si mais du coup, à ta* demande, j'ai remplacé une image qui fonctionnait :rateau:

_Sinon tu pourrais les faire plus petites s'il te plaît, merci.



*celle de REZBA, pas la mienne
_


----------



## rezba (17 Mars 2006)

C'est la crême Mont-Blanc qui merdoie. Je t'envoie un lien correct. 

Merci pour tout. :love:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2006)

Mais de rien cher Rezba


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il Monte Bianco di Courmayeur est le plus haut sommet italien, le deuxième sommet du Massif du Mont-Blanc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cela dit, tu oublies de préciser qu'il est habité par des italiens, tu sais, ce pays gouverné par la ligue Lombarde et le Bouygues-Dassault local...


----------



## rezba (17 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> ---
> /mode langue-de-pute ON
> Voyez, quand je disais qu'il avait bcp perdu Rezba  :love:



J'ai encore de la souplesse....


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2006)

Je n'en doutais point


----------



## rezba (17 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> cela dit, tu oublies de préciser qu'il est habité par des italiens, tu sais, ce pays gouverné par la ligue Lombarde et le Bouygues-Dassault local...



Mon chéri.
L'Italie est un vaste pays.
Le Mont-Blanc du Courmayeur est habité non par des lombards, mais des piémontais, dont le sang coule en partie dans mes veines.
Et les piémontais haïssent ces imbéciles de lombards, autant que les industriels turinois font leur possible pour résister à la puissance du nabab à la berlue. Comme quand de Benedetti l'a envoyé sur les roses avec son OPA sur Olivetti.
Le nabab était d'ailleurs très faché de ne pas être invité à parler lors des cérémonies officielles des JO de Turin...


----------



## rezba (17 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Cough cough cough je viens d'atteindre l'everest sans oxygène, juste en point disco


Quant à toi....
J'ai créé un fil himalayen, (tu sais, plus de 8000...  ).
Mais c'est vrai que mon élan fut coupé par la mort de Lafaille. Je n'arrive pas à le relancer. Si ça tente quelqu'un.







Tiens, je vais mettre la main sur le Mont Elias. J'irai discuter de la réputation avec Norbert.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2006)

C'est pour ça que j'ai pas posté dans l'aut' fil


----------

